

Show HN: Making an open-source 2D physics iOS game in 2 weeks - adamwulf
http://www.sparepartsapp.com/

======
ianstallings
I love seeing unedited programming sessions because it shows how you'll have
to problem solve on the fly and how sometimes things don't work as expected.
Nice job!

~~~
adamwulf
Thanks! That's one thing i've really enjoyed about doing this on livestream -
i have a general plan each stream, but definitely need to adjust as problems
are easier/harder than expected.

